# 21552 21555



## Coder_Rick (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, Have a question: patient had a an excision of a mass on the neck at 2cm and another at 3cm. Can I bill this w/ a 51 mod or should code the 21552 alone?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 3, 2012)

you will bill the 21552 and the 21555 with a 59 modifier


----------



## Coder_Rick (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! 

Have a Happy New Year!


----------

